# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Granos y Menestras  Busco cochinilla

## Gesery

Necesito cochinilla. Comunicarse WhatsApp 981171553Temas similares: Artículo: Exportación de volumen de cochinilla y sus derivados creció 11% a marzo Artículo: Productores y exportadores de cochinilla forman comisión de trabajo con el Estado VENDO COCHINILLA Artículo: Exportaciones de carmín de cochinilla sumaron US$ 80 millones en el 2011 Artículo: Exportaciones de carmín de cochinilla crecieron 368.9% en primer semestre

----------


## tonyb

La grana cochinilla es un insecto parásito del nopal del que se obtiene un extracto de color rojo natural o carmesí, que al ser mezclado con ácidos (como el jugo de limón) da otros tonos de rojo, pero al combinarse con los alcalinos cambia a morado.3​ La extracción del colorante compuesto por sexologist doctors dos sustancias conocidas como el carmín y el ácido carmínico (es una sustancia química compleja utilizada como colorante rojo). Entre los pueblos mesoamericanos, la grana era sumamente cotizada por los pobladores y se utilizaba para teñir objetos diversos: alimentos, plumas, madera, textiles, algodón, piedras, tajes, viviendas, y se usaba también como tintas para códices.

----------


## ALBERTO MORALES

Contamos con cochinilla, puede comunicarse al tlf :951201874 - sales@peruhealthyfood.com

----------

